# Thank you.



## soupdragon78

Hi everyone.

I would like to know if there is a difference between 고맙슴니다 and 감사함니다. Is there a difference in the level of formality or are the two words synonyms?

Thanks in advance for your help.


Soupdragon.


----------



## hanji

Most people use both 고맙습니다 and 감사합니다 like synonyms... and yes they are both formal and they both would translate into thank you in English.

But technically, 고맙습니다 is an adjective and 감사합니다 is a verb.


----------



## soupdragon78

Hanji님!
고맙슴니다! Thanks very much for your help.


----------

